# Modular vs Regular



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

I know what modular is, and it sounds nice not having all the excess clutter, but are their any drawbacks to modular I should know about? It seems to up the price a little, but other then that I think maybe I should go modular. I'm looking at around a 650-700W supply. Kind of a question/opinion poll I guess. I'm sure both work fine, but I guess I'd just like some opinions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

If done wrong, there could be some added resistance in a modular PSU. People like jonnyguru have proven though when done right a modular is just as stellar as non modular. Look at the Corsair HX620. I have this model and it as quiet as a mouse (made by seasonic).


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Chin has pretty well summed up the issue. There are those who put a lot of stock in them having added resistance and they are not as good, and then there are those who say that if done correctly, the difference is not worth worrying about. Personally, I tend to believe in a good modular system, you won't see any difference.

This issue is kind of like the Chevy and Ford debate with cars. The issue might be more with what you like than the difference it really makes in a performance scenario. Therefore, whichever fits your situation best, then go for it. Modular seems to be the wave of the future, but those of us who are older, still like all those cords hanging around, and don't bother to ask me why. :4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I totally agree with Tumbleweed and chin. ray:
A problem with modular could be: With every plug you add a potential weak spot.


----------

